# Do You Think Maine Will Get More Snow This Winter Than Last Winter?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I think we will get more snow than last Winter. It wouldn't take much to get more than last year. Last Winter was awful IMO.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted Yes. Summer was very very dry (and nice) and precip has picked up a lot this fall. I'm hoping it carries through the winter $$$$$


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I vote yes cause I am in Mass and if Maine gets more snow, then more than likely I will get more snow. Last year sucked....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mycirus;1098770 said:


> I vote yes cause I am in Mass and if Maine gets more snow, then more than likely I will get more snow. Last year sucked....


That's an under statement.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ayuh.......


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Good to see lots of optimism!! I'm in for more snow too!!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I voted yes (knock on wood) because 1. Like others said it wouldnt take much. and 2. All the weather places (Accuweather, snow-day.org, and the farmers almanac say average or above average)


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope not as 70% of my accounts this year are seasonal. Slow winter means more $ in my pocket. I'll be in the minority on this thread.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The deer are eating the apples realy early this year. So that mite be a sign of an erly Winter.


----------

